# Beaubois



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

The kid plays defense and can score in multiple ways, inside and outside. With Josh Howard out, Carlisle has sometimes opted for a 3-guard line-up of Kidd, Terry & Barea in the 4th. Hopefully tonight's game will establish Beaubois firmly in the rotation. He can be a valuable asset as a two-way player.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Yea. I'm loving this kid alot. He has a bright future.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He has definitely shown enough to be excited about his future.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

a bit undersized, and prone to jack up a 3 or two. but the kid has a sick vertical leap. and hes quick.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Jennings was once again a one man show in the fourth quarter. 13 of his 25 points, including two three-pointers. Not so coincidentally, Jennings had more room to operate with Rodrigue Beaubois out of the game for the entire fourth period. Beaubois’ quickness was a huge factor in Dallas’ success against Jennings early and Beaubois defense on the final play made Jennings look like a rookie for the very first time all year pretty much. I asked Jennings about Beaubois
> 
> *(On whether he’s seen anyone as quick as him this year) No not really. I think he’s the future for that team.*


http://www.bucksketball.com/2009/11/heartbreak-at-the-bradley-center-mavs-115-bucks-113/

Now I wouldn't say he's our future per se, but it's nice to him get some respect.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm actually really intrigued by this Beaubois guy. Is he a true Point Guard? Who does he compare to most in the league?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> I'm actually really intrigued by this Beaubois guy. Is he a true Point Guard? Who does he compare to most in the league?


From what I've seen, I'd say his game thus far reminds me a lot of Devin Harris: plays great defense, quickness, but lacks Kidd-like court vision. Personally, I think that's the only reason Barea is getting more playing time over him. (I do hate seeing Barea on the court late in 4th quarter because he can't guard anybody over 6-3!)

Obviously, I don't think he'll be a true PG, and Dallas probably won't be looking to replace Kidd as PG for the several seasons. Hopefully, Beaubois will make a deadly #2 down the road.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Mother****ing bump


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

shoop da whoop said:


> Mother****ing bump


Indeed. Torched the Bulls tonight...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

40 points :|


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

They should have let him take that last 3 for the record.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Beaubois' exclamation point was his 40-point outburst against Golden State on Saturday; while the list of players who have torched the Warriors isn't exactly a select group, he's been providing spectacular offensive fireworks the entire month. Check out these March numbers: a Kobe-esque 31.1 points per 40 minutes, 58.9 percent shooting and 48.8 percent on 3s. He's been so good, in fact, that he now leads all rookies in PER.


Maybe he won't play that much in the postseason this year unless there is a good matchup, but he has already proven to become a big(ger) part of the Mavs soon.


----------

